# new to the jet fire dept new ride



## garvinbassman (Apr 29, 2013)

I need a little info regarding general maint of jet motors. My fire dept has a new boat and im the man incharge, it is a merc 65hp with a jet drive. Ive owned boats my whole life but never a jet. To say its a learning curve behind the wheel would be an under statement but i feel as if i have those bugs worked out. I looking for general maint to the motor its self i have no clue. Thx for the assistance. Im just use to props and lower units. exp) changing lower unit oil and impeller when needed.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome!

Really just grease the lower unit after every use or every other use at the least. If it is a 2 stroke, I'd change the plugs once a year minimum. The water pump and impeller are the same as a prop lower unit and I would change the impeller once every few years. If for some reason you have to drop the lower unit go ahead and change the impeller while it is apart. Make sure the auger is shimmed to 1/32" spacing from the cone. Make sure the auger is sharp also. It is the little things with a jet that add up to lost performance and if one or more of these things are not correct you will know it. 

There are a ton of guys on here that know a lot more than I and I am sure they will chime in. Best of luck to you!


----------

